# عايز يا شباااااااااااااااااب اجييييييييب مادة الايروسول aerosol و مش عارف اجيبة منييين ..ممكن يدلني



## xspeeder (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عايز يا شباااااااااااااااااب اجييييييييب مادة الايروسول aerosol و مش عارف اجيبة منييين ..ممكن حد يدلني


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه نوع الايروسول اللى حتصنعه؟؟


----------



## xspeeder (14 أكتوبر 2012)

للذباب و النموس


----------

